# Suzuki DF50 prop



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Depends on what type of performance you are looking for. As far as obtaining the best hole shot with top end the problem with stock props are the diameters are too small. Measure from the center of spindle to bottom of cav plate. Double that number and it's the max diameter of prop that will fit. Partner that diameter with a 14 pitch and you should be pretty happy. Don't forget about some cupping also.


----------



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

Got the swc3 14 pitch and i am getting a lot of slippage due to diameter i assume, have tried a couple times to get ahold of jack foreman and have been unsuccessful so far. From those that have done business with him the past is it just catching at good time him to talk to him? Or is there a good time of day to call?


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

ryan_riggle09 said:


> Got the swc3 14 pitch and i am getting a lot of slippage due to diameter i assume, have tried a couple times to get ahold of jack foreman and have been unsuccessful so far. From those that have done business with him the past is it just catching at good time him to talk to him? Or is there a good time of day to call?


It’s for sure the diameter. At 10.75” it’s at least 1.5 inches too small. Here is jacks cell number 361-649-2789. He is good about returning texts. I would not take to a shop and have cupping added. It may help a little but you need a larger diameter prop. It’s unfortunate powertech doesn’t make one with a larger diameter with a Suzuki hub. As in my previous post jack will ask you what the max diameter of prop that will fit. Do the measurements before you call him.


----------



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

10 4 thanks will give him a shout. Would 11.5 inch prop be a lot better, I know you said I’m 1.5 inches to small. That’s the biggest shelf prop I have found for my application?


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

What is your measurement from center of spindle to top of cavitation plate?


----------



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

Right at 6 1/4 inches.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

That’s what I thought. It means a 12.5 inch diameter prop is the max. That’s the same as the 60 I have. Tried a bunch of other props and none compared to the 12.5x14 pitch w cupping. You could gamble with the 11.5 but think 12 would do a lot better.


----------



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

Okay thanks for the insight, really sucks someone won’t recognize the need for a larger diameter and cupped prop for these motors.


----------

